# What colour would he be?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chestnut


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed chestnut
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Chestnut .


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yay, chestnut <3


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

In my world of quarter horses and paints I would register that as sorrel, even though it's genetically the same as chestnut.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

^ Hmm, i'm a quarter horse person too and i'd still call him chestnut vs. Sorrel. I think of sorrel as a coppery orange color and chestnut with more red tones. Either way it's the same thing of course.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it's stupid to put two names for the same color as options for registration in the first place it's confusing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

BreakableRider said:


> ^ Hmm, i'm a quarter horse person too and i'd still call him chestnut vs. Sorrel. I think of sorrel as a coppery orange color and chestnut with more red tones. Either way it's the same thing of course.


 Like Peppy Barrel Racing says, having 2 names for the same color is confusing. Everyone probably has their own perceptions of sorrel vs. chestnut. I think of sorrel being more red based which includes coppery orange and chestnuts of looking more brownish than red. I'll post a couple of pics as an example. In the first picture the horse on the right I think of as being a chestnut, in the second picture I see sorrel.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I just wish every chestnut/sorrel thread didn't turn into a debate lol


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Your post made me laugh Bridgertrot. I think the topic will be debated until the end of time even if the registries did remove sorrel from their color palette.:lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

It's all a matter of opinion... I often wonder if the two words at one time did mean something different and then over time have overlapped. When I think sorrel, I think this and then chestnut a little darker and/or browner, but I think at this point, it's all a matter of taste and opinion.


----------



## aLwAyS eQuEsTrIaN (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd say chestnut


----------

